# Favorite LotR Volume



## Boromir (Jun 3, 2003)

*favorite LotR book.*

My favorite LotR book is the two towers, just because it was the only one that was the most exsiting to me. Tell me what your favorite one is, and tell me what your favorite part was. Mine was the part when the company of Rohan whent to Isengard.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 3, 2003)

The Two Towers was also my favorite. Because it had the most Gollum lines. My favorite part? That's too hard. Pretty much all of the scenes with Gollum are great. sorry about that.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 3, 2003)

This would've been a great poll!

Well I like book 1, but not FotR. I never did really like Book 2, except for the moria part. But my favorite book out of the three volumes, is probly TT also... Probly just cuz I love book 4 so undyingly much. I can never get enough of that scene at Minas Morgul...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jun 3, 2003)

Books 3 and 5 are probably my favorites, although I love The Council Of Elrond so much that Book 2 comes close...


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, if we're talking about those types of bookses, I'd go with whichever one in The Two Towers that had all of the Gollum lines. Anyways, Ack! What's wrong with the part with Moria? I thought it was achingly cool. Unlike boring elves talking about crazy planses to save the world.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 5, 2003)

No... I said I didn't like Book 2, EXCEPT for Moria. That was cool!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2003)

Whoops! I guess I turned that except into an especially. oh well. *runs away*


----------



## Quercus (Jun 5, 2003)

TTT is also my favorite volume. The first part is very exciting and the second half is very cool because of the co-dependent relationship that develops between Frodo and Gollum.

This probably sounds very boring, but I think that one of my favorite parts is the conversation between Faramir and Frodo.


----------



## Niniel (Jun 6, 2003)

This is really hard, all the books are just one book really... I think book 6 is my favourite, but 4 and 5 are very close behind.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm glad people are differentiating between the Books (of which there are seven including the Appendices) and the Volumes (of which there are three). What I think Boromir is asking, however, is which of the three, FotR, TTT or RotK, is your favourite.
Mine is TTT. It has so much tenssion and beautiful scenery and description (Cf. Ithilien *aah*).


----------



## Boromir (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah thats what I ment.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 6, 2003)

Well I'd have to say TTT also. Ithilien is just a beautiful place, like Lantarion said, and the whole Cirith Ungol/Minas Morgûl scenes are amazing. I also love to read the scenes with Gollum. Of course the first book of the volume isn't as great, because I don't like the Rohan scenes, but the Isengard scenes are amazing. TTT for Me. That rhymed!


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Jun 7, 2003)

I like TTT because it has the most action. Plus some of my favorite characters make their debut there. I love Eomer and Theoden! They are just so regal and brave! Plus they Ents! Gotta love the Ents! Yeah, TTT is definately the best volume!


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 7, 2003)

Now I know there have been Polls on this subject, but I'll make a new one just for the heck of it.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 7, 2003)

*Poll*

[SIZE=0.5]Poll added.[/SIZE]


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 7, 2003)

I'll say this for the thousandth time...TFOTR is the best!  

This book has it all. Or at least those things that appeal to my sense and taste the most:
The simple and lighthearted adventures of the Hobbits at the beginning (though containing glimpses of danger and darkness), the wondrous town of Bree where Men and Hobbits live in harmony, Rivendell, Moria, Lórien, Anduin...

What more could one ask for?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 7, 2003)

An encounter with the Witch-King, Gollum, Shelob, and armies of an evil Wizard against hope from the west


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 7, 2003)

RotK and FotR are my favorites, but RotK wins by the slightest of margins.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 7, 2003)

TTT.


----------



## Beleg (Jun 8, 2003)

ROTK. The appendices appeal to me a lot, and I was really fascinated while reading Book5.


----------



## Boromir (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey who said that I wanted a poll. All I wanted was opinions people, opinions.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 13, 2003)

My favorite is FoTR. There`s something special in it. I really can`t explain it. And my favorite parts are the Prancing Pony when they first meet Aragorn and Moria.


----------



## Eliot (Jun 13, 2003)

My favorite _volume_ is probably TTT. Just because of the excitement of Saruman's campaign against Rohan, the introduction of the tremendously cool Rohirrim, and the really cool parts with Gollum!!  I've really started to like him, especially after going through TTT for the third time.  

My favorite _book_ would probably have to be book 5.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 14, 2003)

Favourite Volume: Return Of The King.
Favourite Book: Book 5.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Jun 15, 2003)

Goodness gracious me oh my! Well, it's really hard for me to choose. It's not that I didn't like FOTR, because I did, I think it's possible that it just felt.... well... a little slow for me. Kind of... still getting things going. The beginning of the story, you know? Personally I don't think the beginning of any story is ever the best part. I did love TTT because it was the middle of the story. It just had so much action and the like. Being the middle of the story, it had to be one of the most exciting parts in order to keep the reader interested in reading, but then there's the END. ROTK. This had a LOT of climaxes, which are always just so fun.  That's where I have my dilemma. I love TTT because it's fast pace and exciting, but ROTK is great because it has so many super climactic endings.  I don't see how you crazy people see this as such an easy question!  I think it's hard to answer because you're comparing really different things. You're saying did you like the beginning, middle, or end and you just can't go without any of 'em in a story!  Oh dear... I did it again, didn't I... I made a big complicated mess of something simple..... Ok I'll go now then....


----------



## ely (Jun 20, 2003)

hmmmmm.... The Return of The King

why? well, I think because to me it seemed the most interesting, it was the end so something unexpected was going to happen, radical changes, and I could see if I had guessed right what would happen.

 Well, I didn't guess right and the end was unexpected 
Gollum the Hero


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 20, 2003)

I guess my favorite volume would have to be FOTR. I think I just liked the way the story was in that book. I unfortunately didn't start the books until after the first movie, so perhaps I was just on comfortable grounds with the first book, even with their trememndous differences. I had something to compare it to. After rereading LOTR a few times, I like to read about Fangorn, and some scenes in Rohan. I like the Ithilien a lot, and I liked scenes in Cirith Ungol and in Sammath Naur. I always loved the Scouring of the Shire, and of course, The Grey Havens.


----------



## Veramir (Jun 22, 2003)

Has to be Return Of The King.


----------



## Manveru (Jun 24, 2003)

For me the best volume of ''The Lord of the Rings'' is ''The Two Towers''. Why?

When I was reading LotR for the first time, one of the most disastrous moments of FotR was when Gandalf, fighting the Balrog, fell into black chasm of Khazad-dum. I was then like thorn apart or something, felt that I didn't want to continue reading (I felt totally devastated--I closed the book and was sitting in disbelief...he was my fave hero--still is). But then I said to myself: ''He cannot die this way...It must be something wrong...'', and started to read on. When the FotR ended and I wasn't sure about Gandalf's return 'from death', I had to wait until next morning (since I hadn't got the full trilogy at that moment). So in the morning I went swiftly to the bookshop, bought TTT and came back home. It was worth it, though the first chapters didn't change the ill thoughts that had gathered in my mind saying: ''Let it go...he won't come back...get through with it...''. Until I finally came to a chapter called 'The White Rider'... and I felt a BIG relief

That's my story...(sorry if it's a bit long)


----------



## Jav (Jun 25, 2003)

Personally, like TTT the best as well. For some reason, I just find it alot more entertaining than the FOTR. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Captain (Jun 26, 2003)

5 and 6. I just love the Return of the King!


----------



## FrodoLives (Jun 26, 2003)

My favorite is the ROTK. There were so many exciting and unexpected things happening. I don't know, it really appealed to me. And the ending was so good.. so sad but still very good. I can't really explain why exactly, but the ROTK is definately my favorite


----------

